

Lessons for My Children - jarederondu
http://michaelvuke.wordpress.com/2012/09/17/lessons-for-my-children/

======
mathgladiator
These are good lessons for life, and for business.

>> The less you consume, the more you create

This is ultimately the best thing you can do. Instead of being a consumer, be
a producer. This is why when I come home from a day of building "the cloud", I
write fiction or paint.

>> The less stuff you have, the simpler life gets.

Very true; the less features your product has, the simpler it is to maintain
and operate.

>> Stop living in the future

I failed at this pretty hard and had a minor 29-year old crisis. I worked all
through college and summers, built a company, then found "what am I doing??"

------
geekam
Great list. I'd add that "stop living in the past. learn from it but move on.
forgive yourself and others."

